# Just a small problem with the iPad music player



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

My iPad is working normally except one smal trival abnormally, I have a few songs on my iPad and I put it on repeat last night but it did not repeat. It does now but for some reason on this occasion, the repeat button just did not work. Is this just a glitch. Glitches seem to happen few times. What causes them?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

An error in the programming could cause it.

Is your iPad running the latest version of iOS?


----------

